# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Echec et mat

## Grand_Maître_B

Le législateur français est mat. Non, pas de peau, car nos députés passent trop de temps à se cacher en ninja derrière des rideaux pour pouvoir profiter du printemps naissant de nos amours sans cesse renouvelés, oui, aujourd’hui, je suis poète.

Quand je dis que le législateur est mat, je veux dire, comme aux échecs.

La puissance synthétique de cette déclaration, qui détonne dans votre esprit et souffle comme un vent de victoire, se suffit à elle-même, ce qui m'autoriserait à arrêter ici mon propos et à m'en retourner vaquer à mes saines occupations, vous laissant le bec dans l'eau et l'âme en peigne. Si, si, mon propos vous a décoiffé,  je le vois d'ici.

Mais pourtant, je m'en vais vous expliquer pour quelle raison notre législateur est mat. De chaque côté de l'échiquier, se trouvent donc le législateur et l'informaticien. Et cette fois, ce dernier a une manœuvre bien subtile qui sera presque impossible à contrer.

Du côté du législateur, on a mis les bouchées doubles : on a la DADVSI, l'HADOPI, la LOPPSI, la LOPPSI 2 ou le retour de la vengeance ; on a des taxes, des redevances ; on veut tout contrôler, tout filtrer, tout punir ; on veut mettre des mouchards chez les internautes ou même, carrément au niveau des FAI, on est prêt à tout on ne reculera devant rien.

Autant dire que l'échiquier de la justice est bien encombré et que l'on attaque de toute part, le Fou, la Reine, le Roi et ses pions, tous se bougent à l'unisson.

Et pourtant, cela fait longtemps que de l'autre côté de l'échiquier, ça se gausse lourdement en expliquant à l'envie que tout ça, c'est bien joli, mais que bon, sans trop faire d'effort et sans que cela ne coûte bien cher, on peut tout simplement souscrire à un service permettant de rendre anonyme la connexion sur le web. Il suffit de s'abonner à une société proposant un réseau privé virtuel, un VPN et, bingo, le tour est joué. Non seulement le FAI ne voit rien de ce qui se passe (puisque la connexion est cryptée) mais encore tout ce que l'internaute peut faire sur le net, quel que soit le logiciel employé, utilise l'adresse ip de la société offrant le VPN. Pour peu que cette dernière soit localisée aux Iles Caïman ou même simplement aux Etats-Unis, autant dire que l'internaute ne risque rien.

Alors, candidement, on peut se dire que, bien sûr, parmi toute cette agitation sur l'échiquier, y a bien une loi, un décret, allez même un petit arrêté, sur la question, je ne sais pas moi, un pion à avancer d'une case au moins ! Eh bien figurez-vous que non ! Rien de rien ! Il est actuellement impossible de pouvoir penser à reprocher une quelconque violation, aussi bénigne soit-elle, à un internaute qui utilise un VPN. C'est plus que légal, c'est une pratique qui tombe dans un vide de la loi.
 Pourtant, j'ai bien réfléchi, tout regardé. Mais non, rien !
 Du côté de l'internaute, on se heurte vite à une évidence. Vous utilisez un VPN et vous téléchargez au nez et à la barbe de DADVSI, HADOPI et ses AMIS, pardon, amis, une oeuvre de l'esprit protégée par le droit d'auteur. Vous irez certes en enfer rôtir comme une dinde pour un comportement aussi violemment répréhensible, mais bon, vous êtes indétectable, donc, personne ne peut vous punir. 

Côté VPN, ce n'est pas mieux. Déjà, puisque l'internaute est indétectable, la société commerciale ne peut par conséquent pas être poursuivie pour complicité, laquelle nécessite une infraction principale.

Le seul point de droit qui aurait pu éventuellement concerner les services commerciaux offrant un VPN, c'est le recel. On pourrait tenter de dire que le service commercial bénéficie du produit de la contrefaçon des oeuvres de l'esprit ; mais juridiquement, c'est quand même pas facile à tenir comme raisonnement. Car, si le pirate "gagne" l'économie de n'avoir pas acheté l’œuvre de l'esprit qu'il télécharge (en considérant que le pirate n'achète pas ce qu'il télécharge, ce qui est loin d'être évident), en revanche, la société commerciale ne perçoit ni l’œuvre de l'esprit, ni une part de l'économie réalisée par le pirate. En conséquence, d'un point de vue juridique, ce n’est pas un recel non plus, car le paiement mensuel versé par l'internaute à son fournisseur de VPN n'est donc pas un produit de la contrefaçon, au sens du Code pénal.

Alors évidemment, HADOPI détectera peut être l'adresse ip de la société commerciale résidant à Macao qui vous fournit le service, mais HADOPI ne peut rien faire (la société qui propose un VPN n'est pas propriétaire d'une ligne ADSL française).

Reste pour finir que, même si des ayants-droit voulaient agir, sur le fondement de la DADVSI, contre la société commerciale proposant un VPN dont l'adresse ip est identifiée comme contrefaisante, on se heurte à des difficultés juridiques considérables pour aller attaquer en justice une société domiciliée au Nicaragua.

Alors, quelle solution reste-t-il à notre législateur  ? Pas grand chose et on le voit hésiter, la main tremblotante papillonnant entre les pièces de son jeu, mais sans savoir quelle stratégie adopter. Même voter une loi prohibant la souscription à un VPN paraît très difficile à obtenir, car non seulement les VPN servent énormément aux entreprises (pour que les salariés en déplacement puissent se connecter au réseau par exemple) mais encore, cela paraît presque impossible d'un point de vue technique de détecter qui en fait l'usage. A moins de transformer les FAI en policiers du Web et de déclarer systématiquement qu'un abonné crypte ses balades sur le web.

Peu probable que l'on arrive à cela sans compter que des leurres seront alors inévitablement mis en place ou des solutions de raccordements au web qui ne passent pas par une société française.

Alors, en matière d'Internet, échec et mat le législateur ? L'avenir nous le dira !


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Errata

Aaah le vpn, une bien belle invention. D'ailleurs une entreprise dedié dans le vpn n'est pas forcement requise, un simple serveur ayant une bonne bande passante suffit.
Il faut juste que l'entreprise a qui vous louez le serveur soit basé dans un pays où la divulgation des informations privées ne soit pas obligatoire (Luxembourg par exemple, en plus la latence ne sera pas trop grande).
L'internet c'est mondial, si juste un pays est plus laxiste qu'un autre alors c'est la loi de ce pays qui est réellement applicable.

----------


## Rùman

Hahaha, excellent. Et très bien écrit. Ca a l'air sympa Macao.

----------


## Chon'Unca

C'est con (pour eux) qu'il aient libéré le droit de crypter avec des clefs de plus de 128bits. Ca leurs auraient été bien utile là  ::P:

----------


## Halpern

C'est joli sur le papier tout ça, mais bien malin est celui qui saura comment va réagir le censeur. Essayons tout de même de nous faire l'avocat du diable quelques instants (ça tombe bien dans la rubrique jurigeek).

Avec LOPPSI 2, il va être possible de mettre "sur écoute" un PC. Cela signifie que les flux entrant seraient épluchés dans la mesure du possible (le chiffrement des VPN risque effectivement de compliquer cette tâche). Cependant, il serait également possible de placer une "écoute" sur la machine, à l'insu de son propriétaire : de la faille de sécurité de Windows en passant par le mouchard dans le clavier, les possibilités sont vastes.

Tout ça ne risque d'être qu'une question de moyen, mais il ne faut pas sous-estimer l'adversaire.
 


_"L'ennemi est bête : il croit que c'est nous l'ennemi, alors que c'est lui !"_ (Pierre Desproges).

----------


## Belkanell

Question idiote, mais il me semblait de toute façon qu'en France, le cryptage des données était interdit pour le particulier (dixit un professeur d'informatique à l'IUT)

----------


## Halpern

> Question idiote, mais il me semblait de toute façon qu'en France, le cryptage des données était interdit pour le particulier (dixit un professeur d'informatique à l'IUT)


Tiens, voici une occasion de moucher ton prof : http://www.ssi.gouv.fr/fr/reglementa...gl_crypto.html . En gros, une loi de 2004 libéralise l'utilisation des moyens de cryptologie, mais leur importation ou exportation est soumise à déclaration ou autorisation.

----------


## Belkanell

Ah, merci. Mais pour le coup il avait raison, puisqu'il m'avait donné l'information en janvier 2008 ^^

En tout cas, c'est bon à savoir.

----------


## Tyler Durden

En gros Hadopi va décupler le piratage en le rendant plus sur... Ils sont génial au gouvernement.

----------


## Jolaventur

Iprédator à de l'avenir.

----------


## SAYA

> Tout ça ne risque d'être qu'une question de moyen, mais il ne faut pas sous-estimer l'adversaire.


Pas plus que les ressources (idées  ::P: ) des internautes qui trouveront toujours la parade. Peut être aussi que les prochains votes les amèneront-ils à réfléchir ::(:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Même voter une loi prohibant la souscription à un VPN paraît très difficile à obtenir


Question toute aussi candide que mon état actuel ("HADOPI, LOPPSI et leurs amis => DTC"  :haha:  ), mais une telle pratique ne serait-elle tout bonnement pas anticonstitutionnelle, ou anti-droits-de-l'homme-ienne ?
En l'occurence, interdire à quelqu'un de communiquer (car c'est bien à ça qu'est assimilé le surf sur le net, non ?) de manière cryptée, est-ce ne pas aller à l'encontre du simple droit à la communication ? Sinon, si j'échange des lettres codées avec mes amis, je suis susceptible d'aller en taule ?




> Avec LOPPSI 2, il va être possible de mettre "sur écoute" un PC. Cela signifie que les flux entrant seraient épluchés dans la mesure du possible (le chiffrement des VPN risque effectivement de compliquer cette tâche). Cependant, il serait également possible de placer une "écoute" sur la machine, à l'insu de son propriétaire : de la faille de sécurité de Windows en passant par le mouchard dans le clavier, les possibilités sont vastes.


N'ayant encore jamais entendu parler de LOPPSI 2 (va falloir que je me documente... Auriez-vous un lien utile à me conseiller ? Je viens de trouver http://www.loppsi.tel, je teste...), ma question va peut-être être idiote, mais je me lance : le fait de procéder à des écoutes (téléphoniques, informatiques...) n'est-il pas sévèrement encadré par la loi, selon le type d'infraction soupçonné ? Est-ce que le piratage en fait partie ?
En outre, est-ce que ça ne va pas à l'encontre d'une autre loi, qui sanctionne le fait de s'introduire dans une base de données appartenant à une tierce personne (doute : un ordinateur personnel est-il considéré comme une base de données ?  ::huh:: ) ?

Venant tout juste de connaître précisément la signification du mot, est-ce qu'il ne s'agirait justement pas d'une *voie de fait* ?

Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.  :;):

----------


## Cartman

Finalement, entre les FAI, PC, HADOPI, DADVSI, LOPPSI, et autres abréviations, la seule que retiendra vraiment l'histoire sera sûrement DTC...

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Au pire ce sera enfin la réssurgence d'Inferno comme OS praticable. Bon, ok, son nom à bien une sombre raison, mais quand même, avant qu'on te foute un mouchard la dessus (ou quoi que ce soit en fait...)

Bon, il serait temps qu'on chiffre un peu plus tout ça quand même, 128bit c'est hackable.

----------


## WaGNe4

> N'ayant encore jamais entendu parler de LOPPSI 2 (va falloir que je me documente... Auriez-vous un lien utile à me conseiller ? Je viens de trouver http://www.loppsi.tel, je teste...), ma question va peut-être être idiote, mais je me lance : le fait de procéder à des écoutes (téléphoniques, informatiques...) n'est-il pas sévèrement encadré par la loi, selon le type d'infraction soupçonné ? Est-ce que le piratage en fait partie ?
> En outre, est-ce que ça ne va pas à l'encontre d'une autre loi, qui sanctionne le fait de s'introduire dans une base de données appartenant à une tierce personne (doute : un ordinateur personnel est-il considéré comme une base de données ? ) ?


Pour LOPPSI je te conseille ce lien vers "Ecrans" :http://www.ecrans.fr/Loppsi-2-biento...pire,6865.html .
Je ne peux pas te dire si le piratage en lui-même est une infraction suffisant à justifier une écoute. Par contre ce que je peux te dire, c'est que s'ils ont envie de mettre un ordinateur sous "surveillance" ils n'auront absolument aucun problème pour le faire.

----------


## Jolaventur

Au final, on s'échengera plus seulement les adresses de Tracker mais celle des bons VPN.
D'ailleurs si quelqun a ça sous le coude?

----------


## Flappie

Super article. 
Juste une petite remarque : "en expliquant à l'envie" -> envi

----------


## gwenladar

Et on arrive la a une jolie embrouille: au lieu de remunerer les ayant droit par une license globale bien pensee (je precise le "bien pensee", il faudrait reflechir beaucoup avant de trouver quelque chose de viable, en particulier sur la repartition des revenus entre "majors" et artistes, et sur les moyens d echantillonage utilises), on va payer une societe externes qui n en aura rien a foutre des artistes, voir qui financera d autre trucs pas clairs...

Ridicule n est ce pas

----------


## Zepolak

LOPPSI... Je connaissais pas...

Et je crois rêver (dans le genre cauchemar).

Comme je "pirate" pas, la solution VPN que m'avait expliqué un pote, ça me semblait intéressant mais inutile pour moi. Mais là, faut arrêter de déconner, si le quote suivant n'est pas une blague, non seulement je vais m'y mettre par principe mais je vais apprendre à des néophytes de l'informatique comment faire  ::(: 




> Ce que cela induit pour l'Internet est cité dans l'article 6 de ce projet de loi : "impose(r) aux fournisseurs d’accès à Internet l’obligation d’empêcher sans délai l’accès aux contenus illicites dont les adresses électroniques sont désignées par arrêté du ministre de l’intérieur sous peine d’un an d’emprisonnement et de 75.000 euros d’amende.". Cette loi va donc instaurer un délit d'usurpation d'identité sur Internet mais permettra également la mise en place de la géolocalisation des internautes, le blocage des sites illégaux, dont la liste sera fournie par le Ministère de l'Intérieur, mais surtout que la captation à distance de données numériques par des logiciels mouchards, dont les utilisateurs (services de l'Etat) ne seront plus obligés de vérifier la légalité. Ceci impliquera une intervention des fournisseurs d'accès Internet, qui devront installer sur leurs infrastructures réseau un certain nombre de dispositifs techniques de filtrage et de surveillance...


C'est en tout cas génial pour les pédophiles et autres que les cyber-policiés tentaient de coincer puisqu'il vont profiter de pratiques de "contournement" autrement plus efficace avec l'habitude. Bon, ben, bravo ! On va avoir une belle situation de merde...

----------


## Neo_13

> de la faille de sécurité de Windows en passant par le mouchard dans le clavier, les possibilités sont vastes.


Et elles sont toutes contournables. Par un pare feu aux pti oignons, par le fait qu'une clé vpn n'a pas besoin d'être tapé au clavier, par des controles d'intégrité à la grsecurity ou à la bellard avec compilation de l'os au boot. Bref, encore une fois, les solutions existent déjà. Sans compter que pour poser un mouchard chez moi, il faut qu'ils rentrent, ce qui nécessite l'intervention d'un juge, même avec lopssi2.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h58 ----------




> Ceci impliquera une intervention des fournisseurs d'accès Internet, qui devront installer sur leurs infrastructures réseau un certain nombre de dispositifs techniques de filtrage et de surveillance...


Ce qui, pour changer, est déjà contournable sans réellement de soucis. Via VPN, mais pas seulement.

----------


## STooB

> 128bit c'est hackable.


Ok mais en combien de temps ?? 
Avec un peu de chance tes petits enfants verrons le contenu de l'archive.
Même si c'est un peu plus rapide , faut payer les gens qui font ca , tu connais le tarif horaire d'un ingenieur informatique ? Est-ce rentable pour prouver que intel a dl le dernier album d'annie cordy ??
Moi je dis HADOPI /H1N1 même combat > faire oublier les conneries de notre cher président ...

----------


## BuzzerMan

> Et on arrive la a une jolie embrouille: au lieu de remunerer les ayant droit par une license globale bien pensee (je precise le "bien pensee", il faudrait reflechir beaucoup avant de trouver quelque chose de viable, en particulier sur la repartition des revenus entre "majors" et artistes, et sur les moyens d echantillonage utilises), on va payer une societe externes qui n en aura rien a foutre des artistes, voir qui financera d autre trucs pas clairs...
> 
> Ridicule n est ce pas


Mais carrément ! Ils auraient pu faire un truc intelligent qui fasse profiter tout le monde en rendant les gens peut-être un peu plus responsables (oui je sais je rêve) mais non... On préfère faire des lois complétement à la masse et facilement contournables.
Théorie du complot : si ça se trouve, ces sociétés qui proposent du VPN, c'est encore liées au gouvernement ! Et ouais !
Bon allez je vais vomir et me coucher, il doit être trop tard pour moi...

----------


## gnak

En théorie tout ça est vrai mais en pratique, connecter 3 myons de piratins sur un serveur cubain avec comme porte de sortie une liaison 56 kb/s, va y avoir comme un goulet d'étanglement  ::O:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Le coup du peigne grandiose !

----------


## Ithilsul

> Pour LOPPSI je te conseille ce lien vers "Ecrans" :http://www.ecrans.fr/Loppsi-2-biento...pire,6865.html .
> Je ne peux pas te dire si le piratage en lui-même est une infraction suffisant à justifier une écoute. Par contre ce que je peux te dire, c'est que s'ils ont envie de mettre un ordinateur sous "surveillance" ils n'auront absolument aucun problème pour le faire.


Mais on en revient dans ce cas à la légalité de cette pratique : vice de procédure, bye bye...  ::ninja:: 

Et merci pour le lien  :;):

----------


## Halpern

> Et elles sont toutes contournables. Par un pare feu aux pti oignons, par le fait qu'une clé vpn n'a pas besoin d'être tapé au clavier, par des controles d'intégrité à la grsecurity ou à la bellard avec compilation de l'os au boot. Bref, encore une fois, les solutions existent déjà.


C'est toujours plus compliqué qu'il n'y paraît :

un pare feu ne protège pas des failles logiciel et de l'exécution de code à distance (exemple de faille à deux balles ici); un VPN n'empêche pas la captation de logiciels malicieuxil n'est pas utile de chercher la clef VPN quand on a un accès logiciel sur la machine distante; les keylogger scruterons plutôt les mots de passe des zip par exempleà moins de ne pas effectuer de mises à jour de ses programmes, les contrôles d"intégrités ne sont pas vivables dans une utilisation "poste de travail" un logiciel compilé au démarrage et relu avec amour n'est pas pour autant un logiciel exempt de faille
 Dans tous les cas, il faut vraiment s'investir pour sécuriser sérieusement sa machine. Les VPN ne sont pas la solution magique : si vous pouvez vous y abonner, les censeurs aussi...

----------


## gros_bidule

Gnak, un p'tio serveur chez un truc du genre OVH (pas besoin de chercher un coin paumé du genre Cuba, oncle Sam est ici un vrai pote), pas cher, et roule ma poule  ::): 
Quelque chose me dit que l'on ne va pas tarder à voir des tutoriels sur comment installer et configurer un VPN, voir même l'arrivée de distros Linux dédiées à ça (la classe !).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Alors, pour ceux qui s'interrogent sur la LOPPSI 2 j'en avais parlé dans l'article sur la cryptographie et l'usurpation d'identité, dans le cpc 179. Mais je vais vous ressortir toujours la même litanie, autant attendre un texte définitif avant de se faire idée de ce que cela va donner. Mais dans les grandes lignes, ça fait peur, ça oui. J'en ferais peut être un article papier de la loppsi 2, avec l'Hadopi lorsque le Conseil constitutionnel se sera prononcé.

Sinon, et c'est là mon idée, même lorsque le législateur réalisera que les vpn rendent caduques toute loi dont le principe de fonctionnement repose sur la détection de l'adresse ip du prétendu contrevenant, que pourra-t-il faire ? Même si on voulait imposer une carte d'identité sur internet, les moyens de la contourner avec un vpn sont tels que le législateur aura systématiquement un train de retard.


Enfin, je confonds peut être, mais il me semblait qu'OVH luttait contre les possibilités d'être anonyme sur le web par ces services  ? Ca me fait penser que j'ai une question pour les spécialistes parmi vous de ce thème: Lorsque j'ai réfléchi à cette news sur les vpn, j'ai regardé les services offerts de par le monde; je suis tombé sur myvpnreviews.com

Les avis diffèrent, c'est pas évident de s'y retrouver. Le temps de conservation des logs varie, ainsi que leur contenu d'ailleurs. Perso, j'ai même testé pendant un mois, pour quelques dollars, usaip.com, qui, ma foi, me paraît très efficace et d'une simplicité enfantine, avec des serveurs en europe et j'ai pu vérifier que tous mes logiciels affichaient une adresse ip allemande ou anglaise.

Ceci dit, si l'un d'entre vous qui s'y connaît bien pouvait regarder ces vpn et expliquer leurs différences, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## SAYA

> non seulement je vais m'y mettre par principe mais je vais apprendre à des néophytes de l'informatique comment faire


 ::P:  ::P: Super ! Certains apprécieraient sans nul doute


Sérieusement, il faut lutter contre cette intrusion dans la vie privée, quel que soit le moyen qu'ils emploient. Il a bon dos le piratage !!! Quand je les entends faire leur pub pour les européennes ça me fiche sacrément en colère. Ils bafouent nos libertés, il se fichent de nous, n'écoutent pas nos revendications... Sauf pendant les quelques jours qui précèdent les élections...  :B):  et je parle pas de "télé-déclaré".. Vous gagner VINGT EUROS !!! Merci merci merci m'sieur, nous prennent pour des mendiants :B): sans moi !

----------


## Ulyses

Et bah...Je suis heureux de partir l'année prochaine; ça devient très inquiétant tout ça...

----------


## grotougne

> Quelque chose me dit que l'on ne va pas tarder à voir des tutoriels sur comment installer et configurer un VPN, voir même l'arrivée de distros Linux dédiées à ça (la classe !).


>><<
Welcome...

----------


## gros_bidule

Ho yééééééé, rock'n'roll  ::wub::

----------


## Paoh

> Ceci dit, si l'un d'entre vous qui s'y connaît bien pouvait regarder ces vpn et expliquer leurs différences, ça m'intéresse.


N'étant pas expert, je vais pas rentrer dans le détail pour éviter de dire trop de bêtises.

Un VPN "MonPCchezMoi-Internet" est possible  :
- en transformant votre PC en "client VPN"
Et
- en utilisant un serveur online pour créer le tunnel et le VPN
(pour une définition du VPN, voir wikipedia)

Dans le cas de myvpnreviews.com, on parle donc de serveurs tiers qui proposent d'aider au transport de l'information entre votre poste et leur réseau connecté au Net.

La qualité de ces services de VPN dépend donc de :
- la solution technique qu'ils utilisent (protocoles de tunnelisation)
- le choix des services (et donc protocoles qu'ils autorisent dans le tunnel)
- leur bande passante (contrat chez leur FAI et qualité du réseau)
- leur "qualité" au sens professionnel (qualité du FAI, fiabilité, customer service, etc..)

Donc, le principe de faire des reviews et de pouvoir tester est essentiel comme pour n'importe quel autre service.
J'enfonce des portes ouvertes, désolé.

Cela dit, si tout le monde se rue sur les solutions de VPN, cela va créer de la concurrence et faire probablement baisser les prix, apparaitre des offres gratuites, des "how-to build your own VPN", etc.

----------


## Neo_13

> C'est toujours plus compliqué qu'il n'y paraît :
> Un pare feu ne protège pas des failles logiciel et de l'exécution de code à distance (exemple de faille à deux balles ici); un VPN n'empêche pas la captation de logiciels malicieux


Pour qu'un code s'éxécute localement, il faut qu'il soit rentré. D'où parefeu. Problème de chaise/clavier résiduel, mais ça c'est la constante qui permet au système de fonctionner. Noscript évite aussi pas mal d'exécution non souhaitée, la cas échéant. Etc etc etc.




> il n'est pas utile de chercher la clef VPN quand on a un accès logiciel sur la machine distante; les keylogger scruterons plutôt les mots de passe des zip par exemple


Faut d'abord avoir un accès logiciel sur la machine... Et pour les keylogger physiques, les solutions de type "caisse d'épargne" (clavier virtuel flottant) règlent une partie du problème.



> à moins de ne pas effectuer de mises à jour de ses programmes, les contrôles d"intégrités ne sont pas vivables dans une utilisation "poste de travail"


Pour je connais des gens qui font leur maj et qui ont des linux hardened sur leur station



> un logiciel compilé au démarrage et relu avec amour n'est pas pour autant un logiciel exempt de faille


Non, mais chopé un remote access sous openbsd fait partie des situation difficile. Très difficile. Enfin apparemment.



> Dans tous les cas, il faut vraiment s'investir pour sécuriser sérieusement sa machine. Les VPN ne sont pas la solution magique : si vous pouvez vous y abonner, les censeurs aussi...


Oui, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'ils auront accès à mes transferts *ET* mon ip réelle (ipsec ou assimilé dans le tunnel et je suppose qu'un vpn correctement configuré bloque les sniffeurs)

Et encore une fois, perso, j'en ai rien à foutre de protéger mes infos au point que la NSA et la DCSI réunies n'accedent pas à mon pc. Franchement, si un service secret de mon pays veut les infos, qu'il passe à la maison

Par contre, me protéger contre une procédure impersonnelle automatisée visant à faire du contrôle de l'information et de l'espionnage de masse en vue de contrôler la population et de condamner arbitrairement, c'est là que ça ne me va pas. Et c'est nettement plus facile à contourner. Sans empecher pour autant les forces de l'ordre et les services secrets de faire leur boulot, mais sans le leur faciliter pour autant (ce que je suis prêt à faire, si on me le demande et que j'adhère au projet)

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> Ok mais en combien de temps ?? 
> Avec un peu de chance tes petits enfants verrons le contenu de l'archive.
> Même si c'est un peu plus rapide , faut payer les gens qui font ca , tu connais le tarif horaire d'un ingenieur informatique ? Est-ce rentable pour prouver que intel a dl le dernier album d'annie cordy ??
> Moi je dis HADOPI /H1N1 même combat > faire oublier les conneries de notre cher président ...


Trouver la clef ? Ca dépend, mais ça peut prendre entre 30 et 60s, selon le paquet de donnée à analyser.
Décrypter avec la clef ? Ben devine...

C'est juste une question de puissance informatique pure la. 

Pour le H1N1, croire naivement qu'il a été déclenché une petite pandémie pas trop mortelle histoire de te faire oublier qu'il est un président de merde, wow. Le jour ou tu vas découvrir les bas fond de H5N1 (aviaire), tu vas flipper réellement.

----------


## exarkun

> Alors, en matière d'Internet, échec et mat le législateur ? L'avenir nous le dira !


Attention tout de même aux offres proposés. En effet en France des services VPN commence à fleurir, et si l'internaute se croit à l'abri via ce système, il a tord. En effet l'administrateur lui voit tout ce qui se passe sur son réseau privé, et rien n'empêche au gouvernement de le "mettre sur écoute". Donc VPN oui mais il faut faire attention à l'endroit où il se trouve, et surtout éviter les arnaques qui je le sens vont fleurir à coup de spam et de phishing.

----------


## Kaenyth

Franchement...

Quand on voit les prix:

Un film VoD dont la qualité n'est pas meilleur que du streaming pirate : 4,99€
Un Mp3 : 0,99€ donc un cd 13 titre : 13€

Quand on voit l'entente sur ces même prix:

Que ce soit sur Canalplay, Free, TF1 etc. , le film est toujours à 4,99€.
Pareille pour les MP3.

Quand on voit le pauvreté du catalogue:

Pour les block busters des derniers mois pas de problème! Pour les films plus vieux ou moins connus, on peut se rhabiller... J'ai voulu revoir Blues Brothers la dernière fois. Impossible à trouver en VoD!

On se demande vraiment qui se fout de la gueule de qui!

C'est clair pirater, consommer gratuitement le travail d'autrui, c'est mal!
Prendre les gens pour des cons, calquer un modèle monopolistique et désuè basé sur un circuit de distribution et des supports physiques à Internet, c'est mal!

Nous assistons à l'offensive de lobbies arc-bouté sur leurs acquis, incapables de s'adapter à la nouvelle donne.

C'est d'autant plus pathétique que dans leur vandetta grossière et jusqueboutiste, ils emportent une partie de nos libertés fondamentale!es

----------


## Paoh

> Attention tout de même aux offres proposés. En effet en France des services VPN commence à fleurir, et si l'internaute se croit à l'abri via ce système, il a tord. En effet l'administrateur lui voit tout ce qui se passe sur son réseau privé, et rien n'empêche au gouvernement de le "mettre sur écoute". Donc VPN oui mais il faut faire attention à l'endroit où il se trouve, et surtout éviter les arnaques qui je le sens vont fleurir à coup de spam et de phishing.


Si tu loues les services d'un VPN situé en France, t'as tout compris !  :^_^:

----------


## getcha

> Si tu loues les services d'un VPN situé en France, t'as tout compris !


Ben non c'est pareil, ca reste un réseau privé, crypté entre toi et une boite en France, donc a priori t'es planqué quand même.

----------


## exarkun

> Ben non c'est pareil, ca reste un réseau privé, crypté entre toi et une boite en France, donc a priori t'es planqué quand même.


Non tu es planqué en théorie, mais le reste est soumis aux lois française, l'Etat pourrait demander un droit de regard sur les échanges effectués sous couvert de lutte anti terroriste ou simplement via la loi LOPSI qui arrive, Je pense que GMB pourrait nous en dire plus, moi j'aurai pas confiance.

----------


## exarkun

> Franchement...
> 
> Quand on voit les prix:
> 
> Un film VoD dont la qualité n'est pas meilleur que du streaming pirate : 4,99€
> Un Mp3 : 0,99€ donc un cd 13 titre : 13€
> 
> Quand on voit l'entente sur ces même prix:
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, malheureusement ce n'est pas la volonté de "quelques gars dans un garage" qui fera bouger les choses, tant que les gens consommeront sans se poser de questions la situation se figera d'elle même. Reste à savoir si Hadopi va changer le comportement des internautes, moi je reste pessimiste.

----------


## Boogieback

Question bête : un piratin passe par un vpn pour être "indétectable" et charger tout ce qu'il veut mais si une tierce personne arrive a utiliser sa propre IP (genre en craquant son wifi par exemple) ... C'est quand même lui qui sera recherché car la tierce personne ne passera surement pas par un vpn elle aussi.
Du coup, en cas de perquisition, il aura quand même du mal à dire que c'est pas lui qui a piraté vu qu'il aura quand même des choses illégales sur son PC ... Donc se rendre invisible c'est une chose, mais encore faudra il aussi savoir sécuriser son réseau et sa connexion contre l'intrusion d'un tiers. Et ça, mon petit doigt me dit que tout le monde ne le fera pas.

----------


## captain_torche

Encore faut-il que le gouvernement possède bien l'architecture nécessaire pour tout fliquer. Rien que ça me semble légèrement utopique.

----------


## exarkun

> Question bête : un piratin passe par un vpn pour être "indétectable" et charger tout ce qu'il veut mais si une tierce personne arrive a utiliser sa propre IP (genre en craquant son wifi par exemple) ... C'est quand même lui qui sera recherché car la tierce personne ne passera surement pas par un vpn elle aussi.
> Du coup, en cas de perquisition, il aura quand même du mal à dire que c'est pas lui qui a piraté vu qu'il aura quand même des choses illégales sur son PC ... Donc se rendre invisible c'est une chose, mais encore faudra il aussi savoir sécuriser son réseau et sa connexion contre l'intrusion d'un tiers. Et ça, mon petit doigt me dit que tout le monde ne le fera pas.


Et bien oui en effet cela faisait l'objet d'une question que j'avais posé à GMB sur l'ursupation d'IP c'est un risque avec Hadopi, mais aussi avec LOPSI (et je ne parle pas de l'ursupation d'identité simplement via un nom et une photo que l'on trouve à foison sur le net), et quand tu vois les degats d'un sms "comment on fait pour faire derailler un train" il y a des craintes à avoir. Je pense qu'il va y avoir pas mal de plainte.

Cela dit concernant la sécurité de son réseau et se protéger des intrusion, c'est le B.A BA que toutes personnes devraient savoir, c'est presque naturel d'avoir au moins un pare feu et un antivirus sur son pc. Ceci dit cela n'empêche pas d'ursuper l'identité de quelqu'un. A partir du moment où tu surf sur le net en clair (sans passer par de proxy) ton ip est visible malgré toutes les defenses que tu peux avoir sur ton pc elles ne servent plus à rien. Le moindre post, telechargement, pages visité, tu laisses des traces sauf si tu surf avec Tor ou avec un proxy mais avec cette derniére option on peux quand même remonter à ton ip, moins facil voir impossible avec Tor. 

Donc finalement soit on sort couvert mais au prix d'une lenteur abominable, soit en clair avec le risque qu'un pirate ursupe notre ip.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h17 ----------




> Encore faut-il que le gouvernement possède bien l'architecture nécessaire pour tout fliquer. Rien que ça me semble légèrement utopique.


Selon la mise en oeuvre du projet Hadopi ils vont mettre le paquet ils disent mi 2010 pour que tout soit en place mais je pense que 2011 pour se donner les moyens est plus réalisable, mais ils ont les sous , enfin nos sous, pour faire leur projet.

----------


## SAYA

... 


> Donc se rendre invisible c'est une chose, mais encore faudra il aussi savoir sécuriser son réseau et sa connexion contre l'intrusion d'un tiers. Et ça, mon petit doigt me dit que tout le monde ne le fera pas


.
Je suis bien d'accord,  ::|:  moi la première. C'est pas difficile quand je lis certains posts, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un texte en chinois à déchiffrer. Je devrais peut être aller directement à la case prison tellement je suis certaine de me faire pincer :B):  mais pour autant j'achèterai pas leur mouchard.

----------


## Neo_13

> ... .
> Je suis bien d'accord,  moi la premièr*e*. C'est pas difficile quand je lis certains posts, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un texte en chinois à déchiffrer. Je devrais peut être aller directement à la case prison tellement je suis certain*e* de me faire pincer mais pour autant j'achèterai pas leur mouchard.


Ben pour les bases, stu veux, je passe chez toi faire un audit  :B):

----------


## SAYA

> Ben pour les bases, stu veux, je passe chez toi faire un audit


Pour ce regard noir ::huh::  ben quoi j'suis pas douée c'est pas ma faute ::P:  Oui oui t'as bien fait de souligner le e (je le revendique haut et fort :-)))

----------


## Neo_13

Ben sans les e, tu pourrais toujours t'accrocher pour que je me déplace  ::):

----------


## SAYA

> Ben sans les e, tu pourrais toujours t'accrocher pour que je me déplace


 ::P:

----------


## Lapinaute

Ce n'est pas parce que ses lois sont "débiles" (en apparence) et contournables qu'il faut les acceptés.

(je relève l'absence d'un smiley "lapin enragé" avec de la bave et tout)

J'ai surement eu tord de lire toute cette SF d'anticipation.

Question au juriste : 

A quel moment fait on la différence entre un citoyen et un internaute ? Un pays et le cyberspace ? 

Sommes nous encore en démocratie ? Plus de contrôle + plus de pouvoir = plus d'ordre ?
(et toujours moins d'éducation)
 :tired:

----------


## zeqL

Comme d'habitude on s'achemine vers un système à deux vitesses :
- Les riches qui peuvent échapper au flicage, en louant un service VPN hors France, donc quelques euros à ajouter à la note internet.
- Les pauvres à la fois en argent et en connaissance qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un VPN (un VRP vous avez dit ?   ::rolleyes::  ) ou qui n'ont pas les moyens de se le payer (mais bon pour usaip, 75$/an, ca fait 5 euros par mois).


A propos de LOPPSI 2 :

En lisant cet article du Monde.fr je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à des films comme _V pour Vendetta_, des épisodes de _Spooks/MI-5_ sur des dérives totalitaires en Grande-Bretagne, et franchement le scénario des _MI-5_ était assez réaliste et les lois qui sont en train de passer font froid dans le dos.

Au nom de la pédopornographie (c'est nouveau) et du terrorisme (ca l'est moins), on est en train de restreindre les libertés publique, bien que cela ait été déjà fait depuis le 11/09, mais maintenant c'est carrément du Big Brother.
On s'achemine vers un _Minority Report_, où l'on préviendra les crimes avant qu'ils arrivent.

Et même si on peut dire que les solutions techniques ne sont pas encore assez performante à l'heure actuelle, si LOPPSI 2 passe, HADOPI étant passée, les lois sont inscrites, donc même si c'est dans 10 ans que l'on pourra "pleinement" les exploiter, c'est maintenant qu'il faut s'en préoccuper et pas se reposer sur une quelconque infaisabilité technique.

Néanmoins je pense que pour 2010, je vais me diriger vers un verrouillage un peu plus important de mon ordinateur avec cryptage des données de mon disque dur en 128 bits minimum et bien sûr suppression des fichiers temporaires, historiques et cie à chaque extinction du pc avec plusieurs passages.

Il faudrait aussi parler de la dérive que la LOPPSI 2 pourrait entraîner, pas seulement pour les citoyens mais pour les entreprises. La possibilité de mettre des mouchards sans accord du juge (si j'ai bien compris le projet) pendant 4 mois (et 4 mois en plus avec accord du juge) peut dériver sur des mouchards mis sur des pc professionnel et du vol d'informations par l'Etat. Si c'est une entreprise française, ok, mais une société étrangère ayant une filiale en France ?
Imaginons que des personnalités de l'Etat veuille museler certaines associations (qui a dit GreenPeace et EDF ?  ::):  ) ou faire capoter des contrats au profit d'entreprise qui lui sont favorables (qui a dit Bouygues ?  ::):  ).

----------


## fitfat

Pas besoin de proxi, un Darknet (comme StealthNet, I2P, FreeNet) est tout aussi efficace et probablement plus rapide.

----------


## SAYA

> En lisant cet article du Monde.fr Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à des films comme _V pour Vendetta_, des épisodes de _Spooks/MI-5_ sur des dérives totalitaires en Grande-Bretagne, et franchement le scénario des _MI-5_ était assez réaliste et les lois qui sont en train de passer font froid dans le dos


On peut ajouter à cet excellent V pour Vendetta, "La vie des autres" c'est pas seulement froid dans le dos que tu as, mais carrément la peur (et la hargne) au ventre. Ce qu'ils sont en train de nous pondre est une profonde atteinte (sur fond de bons sentiments pour se donner bonne conscience et surtout se légitimer) à nos libertés  :B): J'ai vraiment hâte de voir ce qu'en dira le Conseil d'Etat, s'il laisse passer alors là c'est désespérant pour la suite.

----------


## ERISS

Seuls les cryptages que peut décoder l'Etat sont autorisés.
(si ça avance le shimiliblik?)

----------


## olih

> Seuls les cryptages que peut décoder l'Etat sont autorisés.
> (si ça avance le shimiliblik?)


Je croyais que depuis la LCEN, les limites des moyens de chiffrements pour les particuliers était levées  (longueur de clé pour le chiffrement symetrique etc.) ?

Edit : Article 30 de la lcen

----------


## fenrhir

> blabla encore faut-il que le gouvernement ait un bon logiciel blabla encore faut-il que le gouvernement fasse des lois qui suivent la technique blabla


Surtout : encore faut-il que le gouvernement ait les infrastructures pour organiser tout ça. Que ce soit des keyloggers, de l'envoi/réception de données par trojan, ou pire de l'analyse de données transférées, l'HADOPI n'aura jamais assez de moyens techniques et humains pour gérer tout ça.

Du coup, on va encore avoir une loi qui ne sera appliquée que sur quelques pigeons, en leur tapant dessus de manière démesurée (peine maximale ou pas loin), histoire de faire peur à l'immense majorité qui ne sera jamais inquiétée.

Un peu comme on a eu il y a quelques années, avec cette dizaine/vingtaine de personnes qui ont pris entre 0 et 6 mois avec sursis et entre 500 et 20000€ d'amende pour genre 26 albums et autant de films.

Ou comme aux impôts, où il est tellement plus simple de contrôler le boulet qui a foiré sa déclaration ou le pigeon qui a tenté une petite fraude, et donc tellement plus rentable de faire payer 500-5000€ à 10 000 foyers qu'un miyon à 50 boîtes qui font des montages abracadabrantesques (chose qui mettrait dix fois plus de temps et demanderait 10 fois plus de monde).

Au final, les gros téléchargeurs continueront à pirater tranquillou, pendant que Mme Bobone, 38 ans, qui a piraté 12 DVD Babar et 8 DVD Adibou sur un an, recevra menaces de déportation dans la toundra, avec ses enfants pour nourrir les loups.

C'est beau, la démocratie, y'a pas à dire. Surtout quand l'Assemblée viole la Constitution.
Sont tellement fainéants, ils auraient au moins pu faire semblant et changer la constitution avant de rédiger cette loi.

Fenrhir

----------


## Kaenyth

> mais bon pour usaip, 75$/an, ca fait 5 euros par mois


Après la semaine à 35h, l'année à 15 mois?  ::P: 

Ce qui est gonflant, c'est que tout cet imbroglio juridique et technique prend pour justification la protection de l'artiste et de sa production.
Quand on y regarde de plus prêt je ne pense pas que ce soit nos chers artistes qui ont le plus à perdre (au contraire), c'est les intermédiaires qui se sont fait des c..illes en ors et qui n'ont pas envie de revoir à la baisse leur niveau de vie.  ::|:

----------


## Neo_13

> Ce n'est pas parce que ses lois sont "débiles" (en apparence) et contournables qu'il faut les acceptés.


Là où je m'oppose, c'est que je fais le maximum pour informer le débile citoyen de base de ce qu'il se passe, et qu'il s'en branle. Ben à la fin, c'est lui qui en chie et s'il se sortait les doigts du cul et le cerveau de TF1, il pourrait faire valoir en masse son opposition démocratique.

Au lieu de ça, il est trop con, du pain (RSA) et des jeux (ben là l'actualité est vaste : catastrophe, guerre, attentat, ... C'est autant de scénarios pour les médias. Ce sont pas des vrais morts, ce sont des morts à la télé, et puis dans des pays loins). Et à la fin, il compte sur moi/nous pour lui fournir gratis (à la fois en € et en temps CPU déjà à 100% pour le merde médiatique dont il se repait) la solution pour contourner une loi qui l'emmerde.

Et bien c'est niet. C'est fini ce temps là. Des solutions de contournement, je n'en ai plus. Ou alors c'est très complexe, au choix. Ou très cher. Et puis si t'avais mieux voté, si tu t'étais mobilisé, si tu ne m'avais pas expliqué que je fabulais quand j'expliquais que...

Les gens qui ont une vague notion du processus législatif et de ses implications orwelliennes actuelles sont très minoritaires dans les urnes. Et quand je vois avec quelle facilité tous les raisonnements erronés passent dans les esprits (exemple facile : la liste des 10000 artistes, quand bien même ils seraient 10000artistes effectivement, ce qui est très loin d'être le cas, en quoi ça les rend plus compétent pour juger d'une loi qui lie économie et TIC que les 5 000 000 de P2Pistes ?*), je me dis qu'on a juste oublié de forcer les gens à raisonner.



* une rapide précision : même si on parlait d'art, ça veut pas dire grand chose : l'argument d'autorité fait partie des raisonnements foireux : Albert Abraham Michelson croyait à l'ether, Ernst Mach ne croyait pas aux atomes, Albert Einstein ne croyait pas à la physique quantique : tous les 3 font partie des plus brillant physiciens de l'histoire, et tous les 3 se gouraient profondément sur des sujets de physique... Alors des artistes sur des sujets de TIC... 

---------- Post ajouté à 16h38 ----------




> Après la semaine à 35h, l'année à 15 mois?


Ou le $ à 1€ ?

----------


## fougny

Hello,

J'en reiviens à HADOPI et le VPN. A mon avis Hadopi à un moyen tres simple (bourrin certe, mais simple) pour contrer le VPN.

D'apres la lois HADOPI n'a pas à prouver la culpabilité (ils envoient un mail, une lettre, ils coupent internet), c'est à l'accusé  de prouver son innocence.
Donc il suffit qu'hadopi récupère la liste des gens se connectant aux VPN les plus connus via les FAI (ipredator, ipodah et autres) il envoient leur mail/lettre/demande de coupure et basta.
Ils n'ont pas à montrer comment ils ont repéré les gens ni de quoi ils les accusent donc je ne vois pas tres bien ce qu'on pourra faire contre ça...

En echec ça s'appelle le : "et vlan l'échiquier dans la tronche"

----------


## Ele

Et une fois arrivé au moment ou on doit prouver notre innocence (...) installer leur mouchard sur une machine virtuelle vide ne ferait-il pas l'affaire ?

----------


## kaldanm

> Hello,
> 
> J'en reiviens à HADOPI et le VPN. A mon avis Hadopi à un moyen tres simple (bourrin certe, mais simple) pour contrer le VPN.
> 
> D'apres la lois HADOPI n'a pas à prouver la culpabilité (ils envoient un mail, une lettre, ils coupent internet), c'est à l'accusé de prouver son innocence.
> Donc il suffit qu'hadopi récupère la liste des gens se connectant aux VPN les plus connus via les FAI (ipredator, ipodah et autres) il envoient leur mail/lettre/demande de coupure et basta.
> Ils n'ont pas à montrer comment ils ont repéré les gens ni de quoi ils les accusent donc je ne vois pas tres bien ce qu'on pourra faire contre ça...
> 
> En echec ça s'appelle le : "et vlan l'échiquier dans la tronche"


Oui,

Mais bon l'objectif d'HADOPI c'est de couper le net aux kevins et ceux qui n'auront pas la reactivité pour sortir de leur grotte Torrent/Emule.

Apres denonciations les parents vont sermonner leur progeniture, qui devront trouver d'autres moyens de recuperer du gratuit. 

Et voila ! Pas de 2eme relance -> Objectif atteint.

(meme si derriere le contrevenant continue avec des methodes moins publiques)

----------


## Kaenyth

> Ou le $ à 1€ ?


Oups!

Alors à 1$ = 0,7142€
"Sort ça calculette"
On a 75$ qui équivalent à 53€...

Après la semaine à 35h, l'année à 11 mois? Feigniasses de français!  :^_^: 

Pour revenir à nos moutons numériques, j'aimerai l'avis de nos chers juristes sur une petite réflexion.

Nous sommes en présences d'une loi allant à l'encontre d'une pratique socialement répandue en France. Outre l'aspect "réfractaire et passéiste" de loi qui ne peut pas être pris comme argument de défense (enfin je crois), nous savons tous que l'application de cette loi à l'ensemble des Français est techniquement impossible, considérant le nombre d'internaute. Dès lors, un contrevenant à la dite loi ne peut il plaider l'inégalité de traitement, en assimilant le caractère "non systématique" des recherches à un ciblage sur sa personne, voir de harcellement?

----------


## olih

> Hello,
> 
> J'en reiviens à HADOPI et le VPN. A mon avis Hadopi à un moyen tres simple (bourrin certe, mais simple) pour contrer le VPN.
> 
> D'apres la lois HADOPI n'a pas à prouver la culpabilité (ils envoient un mail, une lettre, ils coupent internet), c'est à l'accusé  de prouver son innocence.
> Donc il suffit qu'hadopi récupère la liste des gens se connectant aux VPN les plus connus via les FAI (ipredator, ipodah et autres) il envoient leur mail/lettre/demande de coupure et basta.
> Ils n'ont pas à montrer comment ils ont repéré les gens ni de quoi ils les accusent donc je ne vois pas tres bien ce qu'on pourra faire contre ça...
> 
> En echec ça s'appelle le : "et vlan l'échiquier dans la tronche"


Ah mais attention, justement, hadopi n'a pas ce pouvoir (que je sache) : ce sont les ayants droits qui recupèrent les IPs et en aucun cas les FAI.
Hadopi, fait "juste" suivre.

----------


## ofnuts

Avant que certains chantent trop vite: si j'ai bien pigé, une attaque du type "man in the middle" est parfaitement possible pour sniffer ce qui se passe sur un VPN sans toucher aux systèmes à chaque bout... En gros le "type au milieu" se fait passer pour le serveur du VPN pour l'individu, et pour l'individu par le serveur. Ca suppose d'avoir la main sur la résolution DNS et le routage IP du PC de l'individu, et quelques manipulations au vol sur les certificats, mais ce n'est pas trop difficile quand on est le FAI. Non, ce n'est pas prévu par Hadopi. Par contre LOPPSI 2...

----------


## Neo_13

> Avant que certains chantent trop vite: si j'ai bien pigé, une attaque du type "man in the middle" est parfaitement possible pour sniffer ce qui se passe sur un VPN sans toucher aux systèmes à chaque bout... En gros le "type au milieu" se fait passer pour le serveur du VPN pour l'individu, et pour l'individu par le serveur. Ca suppose d'avoir la main sur la résolution DNS et le routage IP du PC de l'individu, et quelques manipulations au vol sur les certificats, mais ce n'est pas trop difficile quand on est le FAI. Non, ce n'est pas prévu par Hadopi. Par contre LOPPSI 2...


Contournable, une fois de plus. Le certificat est d'abord un truc pas facile à usurper, surtout x5 000 000 simultanés, mais ça n'est pas absolument nécessaire : l'échange de la clé peut utiliser un autre canal. Voir on peut combiner le certificat et un autre canal (appelons ça "code de carte bleue" pour fixer les esprits sur un truc qui existe (oui, les CB ont un certificat, les terminaux aussi etc), même si le code n'est pas la seule variable de cet autre canal). Code PIN pour générer le sel, clé RSA (les porte clés avec un code qui change toutes les 15s), ... Pleins de méthodes. Pas forcément couteuse d'ailleurs (le SMS est aussi très bon marché pour des usages occasionnels).

---------- Post ajouté à 17h34 ----------

Sans compter que MITM, ça marche pas avec les solutions de type Freenet.

----------


## zeqL

> Après la semaine à 35h, l'année à 15 mois?


Non :

75$ / 12 = 6,25$  par mois
Et conversion à la louche de 6,25$ => 5€ 

 :;):

----------


## Halpern

> Pour qu'un code s'éxécute localement, il faut qu'il soit rentré. D'où parefeu. Problème de chaise/clavier résiduel, mais ça c'est la constante qui permet au système de fonctionner. Noscript évite aussi pas mal d'exécution non souhaitée, la cas échéant. Etc etc etc.


Mon exemple expose un cas où un exécutable malicieux transite par HTTP, port forcément ouvert si tu as pu accéder à la page malicieuse. NoScript ne sait pas distinguer du code "honnête" du code "malhonnête", faut lui apprendre. A la limite on bloque tout ce qui peut s'exécuter pour être tranquille, mais là, c'est 90% des sites modernes qui ne sont plus exploitables par défaut.

Bon, je ne tiens pas à rentrer dans une "querelle d'expert" alors je vais tenter de résumer mon propos :
- il ne faudra pas prendre les censeurs pour des abrutis, ce ne sera pas Albanel qui sera derrière les claviers
- les VPN sécurisent les échanges - et encore, il faut faire confiance à son fournisseur de VPN - mais pas les machines surveillées

Il y aura bien des "parades" à une surveillance généralisée mais elles pourront s'avérer très contraignantes à mettre en œuvre (sans parler des délais/modalités de publication de ces solutions).

---------- Post ajouté à 18h59 ----------




> conversion à la louche de 6,25$ => 5€


Tu peux prêter ta louche à Valve ?  :^_^:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Hello,
> 
> J'en reiviens à HADOPI et le VPN. A mon avis Hadopi à un moyen tres simple (bourrin certe, mais simple) pour contrer le VPN.
> 
> D'apres la lois HADOPI n'a pas à prouver la culpabilité (ils envoient un mail, une lettre, ils coupent internet), c'est à l'accusé  de prouver son innocence.
> Donc il suffit qu'hadopi récupère la liste des gens se connectant aux VPN les plus connus via les FAI (ipredator, ipodah et autres) il envoient leur mail/lettre/demande de coupure et basta.
> Ils n'ont pas à montrer comment ils ont repéré les gens ni de quoi ils les accusent donc je ne vois pas tres bien ce qu'on pourra faire contre ça...
> 
> En echec ça s'appelle le : "et vlan l'échiquier dans la tronche"


Euh non ça Hadopi peut pas le faire, justement parce que le VPN c'est légal. Hadopi peut simplement tenter de toper des adresses ip en train de télécharger une oeuvre de l'esprit, et ce, à la demande des ayants droits de cette oeuvre. Si l'adresse ip est tchécoslovaque, ben, Haodpi ne peut rien faire, elle se contentera des adresses ip françaises.




> Pour revenir à nos moutons numériques, j'aimerai l'avis de nos chers juristes sur une petite réflexion.
> 
> Nous sommes en présences d'une loi allant à l'encontre d'une pratique socialement répandue en France. Outre l'aspect "réfractaire et passéiste" de loi qui ne peut pas être pris comme argument de défense (enfin je crois), nous savons tous que l'application de cette loi à l'ensemble des Français est techniquement impossible, considérant le nombre d'internaute. Dès lors, un contrevenant à la dite loi ne peut il plaider l'inégalité de traitement, en assimilant le caractère "non systématique" des recherches à un ciblage sur sa personne, voir de harcellement?


Si le Conseil constitutionnel valide cette loi en l'état, il n'y a rien à espérer des juridictions françaises qui devront appliquer cette loi. L'argument de la rupture d'égalité de traitement pourra être plaidée, mais il n'y a presqu'aucune chance que ça passe. Non, faudra porter l'affaire devant soit la CEDH (Cour européenne des droits de l'homme, qui concerne 47 Etats membres européens au sens géographique du terme, donc la Russie par exemple), soit la CJCE (qui concerne l'Europe des 27 que l'on connaît bcp mieux); mais pour ça, faut d'abord épuiser les voies de recours interne nationales. Cela signifie plaider en première instance, en appel, devant la Cour de cass et enfin, on peut aller devant l'europe ou l'union européenne.




> Mon exemple expose un cas où un exécutable malicieux transite par HTTP, port forcément ouvert si tu as pu accéder à la page malicieuse. NoScript ne sait pas distinguer du code "honnête" du code "malhonnête", faut lui apprendre. A la limite on bloque tout ce qui peut s'exécuter pour être tranquille, mais là, c'est 90% des sites modernes qui ne sont plus exploitables par défaut.
> 
> Bon, je ne tiens pas à rentrer dans une "querelle d'expert" alors je vais tenter de résumer mon propos :
> - il ne faudra pas prendre les censeurs pour des abrutis, ce ne sera pas Albanel qui sera derrière les claviers
> - les VPN sécurisent les échanges - et encore, il faut faire confiance à son fournisseur de VPN - mais pas les machines surveillées
> 
> Il y aura bien des "parades" à une surveillance généralisée mais elles pourront s'avérer très contraignantes à mettre en œuvre (sans parler des délais/modalités de publication de ces solutions).


Je ne suis pas expert, mais je suis certain de ce que Hadopi ne peut rien, en l'état, contre un VPN. Rien juridiquement, et encore moins techniquement. Après, comme dit Neo_13, si les services secrets veulent savoir ce que je traffique ils y arriveront. Mais Hadopi certainement pas.

----------


## silarkhar

Questions : 
En imaginant que le conseil constitutionnel accepte HADOPI, combien de temps faudra-t-il pour en arriver aux cours européennes ? 2-3 ans ?  ::zzz:: 
Je ne m'y connais pas en juridique (rivers), mais pendant ce temps la France pourra faire appliquer sa loi tranquillou ? A moins qu'il faille un décret ?
"Surchauffe, surchauffe, cerveau en ébullition..."  ::sad:: 
Et pourquoi tant de lois différentes ? HADOPI, LOPPSI, OBIWAN KENOBI... Ils sont payés combien de l'heure pour réfléchir à ça ?  ::|: 
Non mais je vous jure (je jure, tu jures, il juriste..) où va la France ?

Des questions ?  ::huh::

----------


## ERISS

> Je croyais que depuis la LCEN, les limites des moyens de chiffrements pour les particuliers était levées  (longueur de clé pour le chiffrement symetrique etc.) ?
> Edit : Article 30 de la lcen


Ah en effet, au sein de l'Europe. Merci pour l'info.
Le cryptage va servir à quelquechose maintenant.

----------


## zeqL

HADOPI est une loi sur la création artistique, les droits d'auteur par rapport à internet, elle vise en gros à répréhender le téléchargement illégal. C'est le ministère de la Culture qui en est à l'origine.

LOPPSI est une Loi d'Orientation et de Programmation pour la Sécurité Intérieure. C'est une loi qui prévoit des mesures contre la cybercriminalité. Elle émane du ministère de l'Intérieur et devrait être examinée au mois d'Octobre 2009. C'est actuellement la deuxième, la première ayant été votée en 2002.


Pour HADOPI et le VPN : 
Si j'ai bien compris le principe de fonctionnement, en gros tout ayant-droit peut dénoncer une IP correspondant à un téléchargement illégal.
Donc si l'IP du "VPN" est située hors de France, l'HADOPI ne pourra rien faire puisque c'est une loi française.
Et limite si le fournisseur de l'IP française n'est pas français (mais je sais pas si ce cas existe) alors l'HADOPI ne pourra rien faire non plus.
Non ?

----------


## Halpern

> Je ne suis pas expert, mais je suis certain de ce que Hadopi ne peut rien, en l'état, contre un VPN. Rien juridiquement, et encore moins techniquement. Après, comme dit Neo_13, si les services secrets veulent savoir ce que je traffique ils y arriveront. Mais Hadopi certainement pas.


L'HADOPI est effectivement trop "restreinte" dans son champ d'action mais ce ne sera pas le cas de la LOPPSI qui, si j'ai bien suivi :
- donnera un cadre légal à toutes sortes de méthode de surveillance informatique (pour la partie juridique)
- permettra une opacité totale sur les moyens mis en place (pour la partie technique)

Les accès physiques par des agents secrets, c'est juste un exemple provocateur qui illustre les moyens qui pourraient être mis en œuvre légalement. Sur cet aspect, on peut espérer un périmètre d'intervention bien délimité, mais ton collègue Jacques Verges te confirmera qu'en matière de surveillance, on sait depuis 1983 que les limites sont faites pour être dépassées...  :^_^:

----------


## Wobak

> Ah en effet, au sein de l'Europe. Merci pour l'info.
> Le cryptage va servir à quelquechose maintenant.


Juste pour chipoter afin d'éclairer des lanternes éventuelles, on parle d'encryption en anglais, et de chiffrage en français  ::): 

Le cryptage implique qu'on ne peut pas forcément dé"crypter" l'élément qu'on crypte. Crypter signifie rendre illisible, et chiffrer signifier coder avec une clé de chiffrage et pouvoir déchiffrer avec une clé de déchiffrage.

----------


## SAYA

> je me dis qu'on a juste oublié de forcer les gens à raisonner


.
Les gens, raisonner ? Mais ils n'en ont pas (ou plus) envie, c'est tellement plus facile de rester dans le moule, même si au fond de toi t'as envie de hurler et surtout, surtout, c'est la peur du "quand dira-t-on" qui les gouverne. Il ne s'agit pas de protester pour un oui, pour un non, mais de dire haut et fort quand les choses vont trop loin et de tout faire pour protéger notre liberté d'expression et de faire que nous restions dans un pays de Droit, pas juste un pays qui protège ses nantis (encore une fois, je ne suis pas contre une échelle sociale, dès l'instant qu'elle est juste)






> * une rapide précision : même si on parlait d'art, ça veut pas dire grand chose : l'argument d'autorité fait partie des raisonnements foireux : Albert Abraham Michelson croyait à l'ether, Ernst Mach ne croyait pas aux atomes, Albert Einstein ne croyait pas à la physique quantique : tous les 3 font partie des plus brillant physiciens de l'histoire, et tous les 3 se gouraient profondément sur des sujets de physique... Alors des artistes sur des sujets de TIC...


 Il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne reconnaissent pas leurs erreurs et les fats.. Mais l'un va-tt-il sans l'autre ? :B): .
---------- Post ajouté à 16h38 ----------

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Questions : 
> En imaginant que le conseil constitutionnel accepte HADOPI, combien de temps faudra-t-il pour en arriver aux cours européennes ? 2-3 ans ? 
> Je ne m'y connais pas en juridique (rivers), mais pendant ce temps la France pourra faire appliquer sa loi tranquillou ? A moins qu'il faille un décret ?
> "Surchauffe, surchauffe, cerveau en ébullition..." 
> Et pourquoi tant de lois différentes ? HADOPI, LOPPSI, OBIWAN KENOBI... Ils sont payés combien de l'heure pour réfléchir à ça ? 
> Non mais je vous jure (je jure, tu jures, il juriste..) où va la France ?
> 
> Des questions ?


Oui, il faudra un décret d'application pour qu'hadopi fonctionne, mais il sera très vite pris. Quand à l'accès aux Cours européennes, comme je le disais, il faut épuiser les voies de recours national, donc, plaider devant un tribunal, une cour et la cour de cassation, ça prend, disons, de 3 à 5 ans (mais ça peut être un peu plus rapide ou surtout bcp plus long).





> HADOPI est une loi sur la création artistique, les droits d'auteur par rapport à internet, elle vise en gros à répréhender le téléchargement illégal. C'est le ministère de la Culture qui en est à l'origine.
> 
> LOPPSI est une Loi d'Orientation et de Programmation pour la Sécurité Intérieure. C'est une loi qui prévoit des mesures contre la cybercriminalité. Elle émane du ministère de l'Intérieur et devrait être examinée au mois d'Octobre 2009. C'est actuellement la deuxième, la première ayant été votée en 2002.
> 
> 
> Pour HADOPI et le VPN : 
> Si j'ai bien compris le principe de fonctionnement, en gros tout ayant-droit peut dénoncer une IP correspondant à un téléchargement illégal.
> Donc si l'IP du "VPN" est située hors de France, l'HADOPI ne pourra rien faire puisque c'est une loi française.
> Et limite si le fournisseur de l'IP française n'est pas français (mais je sais pas si ce cas existe) alors l'HADOPI ne pourra rien faire non plus.
> Non ?


C'est ça  ::): 




> L'HADOPI est effectivement trop "restreinte" dans son champ d'action mais ce ne sera pas le cas de la LOPPSI qui, si j'ai bien suivi :
> - donnera un cadre légal à toutes sortes de méthode de surveillance informatique (pour la partie juridique)
> - permettra une opacité totale sur les moyens mis en place (pour la partie technique)
> 
> Les accès physiques par des agents secrets, c'est juste un exemple provocateur qui illustre les moyens qui pourraient être mis en œuvre légalement. Sur cet aspect, on peut espérer un périmètre d'intervention bien délimité, mais ton collègue Jacques Verges te confirmera qu'en matière de surveillance, on sait depuis 1983 que les limites sont faites pour être dépassées...


Tu sais, tout le monde sait que les moyens de surveillance existe depuis que le téléphone s'est popularisé. Mais il faut une sacrée raison quand même. Avant que ton téléphone soit écouté comme ça, de façon automatique, sans raison, y'a de la marge. Alors, les services secrets peuvent agir, on le sait tous. Mais le pb n'est pas là, le pb est quand on veut mettre en place un système automatisé qui ne repose que sur l'adresse ip pour tirer des conclusions hatives ou que l'on veut t'imposer un mouchard. Tu ne guelerais pas  si on te demandait de mettre un micro dans ton telephone et une webcam gouvernementale dans ton salon ?

----------


## nokeo

C'est surtout que les "gens" ont autre choses à foutre que s'intéresser à tout ça.

Vu que le référent absolu en matière d'informatique/web est le vendeur FNAC pour un plus grand nombre.

Quand pense la CNIL de tout ce merdier ?!

----------


## Neo_13

> Les accès physiques par des agents secrets, c'est juste un exemple provocateur qui illustre les moyens qui pourraient être mis en œuvre légalement.


J'ai pas envie de m'étendre sur les détails, mais j'ai déjà eu la démonstration que c'est 1) légal, 2) déjà utilisé et 3) attaquable si excès. Et LOPSSI2 ou pas, la violation de domicile reste illégale sans l'accord d'un juge... Seul les mouchards électroniques seront sortis du champ. Mais s'ils sont rentrés chez toi sans autorisation judiciaire, ça reste illégal.

----------


## fitfat

> Avant que certains chantent trop vite: si j'ai bien pigé, une attaque du type "man in the middle" est parfaitement possible pour sniffer ce qui se passe sur un VPN sans toucher aux systèmes à chaque bout... En gros le "type au milieu" se fait passer pour le serveur du VPN pour l'individu, et pour l'individu par le serveur. Ca suppose d'avoir la main sur la résolution DNS et le routage IP du PC de l'individu, et quelques manipulations au vol sur les certificats, mais ce n'est pas trop difficile quand on est le FAI. Non, ce n'est pas prévu par Hadopi. Par contre LOPPSI 2...


Oui. Mais en dehors du fait que ce soit plus long à mettre en œuvre et donc plus couteux qu'un basique relevé d'IP, les Darknet implémente une mesure supplémentaire qui consiste à instaurer un routage aléatoire des données (ou pseudo-aléatoire). C'est à dire que chaque client peut devenir un routeur de donnée et chaque données emprunte un chemin différent. Donc l'attaque que tu décrit est toujours possible, mais les données recueillis se limitent à quelques paquets, soit une 40-aines de Ko cryptés, pas de quoi prouver qu'il s'agit d'un morceau de film ou de musique. Sans compter que tu n'a aucun moyen de savoir si la personne que tu attaque à bien demander ces données ou ne se contente que de les router.
L'attaque la plus efficace à ce jour pour contrer ça est de surveiller le motif temporel des paquets (selon la charge de la machine, les paquets sont envoyés plus ou moins fluidement) et retrouver ce motif ailleurs dans le réseau. Tu comprend bien que cette attaque est inexploitable à grande échelle.

----------


## Big-or-no

Tout ça me rappelle un certain livre : 1984, de Mr Orwell. 
Ce qui me fait peur c'est qu'on s'en rapproche un peu plus chaque jour.

----------


## Neo_13

> Oui. Mais en dehors du fait que ce soit plus long à mettre en œuvre et donc plus couteux qu'un basique relevé d'IP, les Darknet implémente une mesure supplémentaire qui consiste à instaurer un routage aléatoire des données (ou pseudo-aléatoire). C'est à dire que chaque client peut devenir un routeur de donnée et chaque données emprunte un chemin différent. Donc l'attaque que tu décrit est toujours possible, mais les données recueillis se limitent à quelques paquets, soit une 40-aines de Ko cryptés, pas de quoi prouver qu'il s'agit d'un morceau de film ou de musique. Sans compter que tu n'a aucun moyen de savoir si la personne que tu attaque à bien demander ces données ou ne se contente que de les router.
> L'attaque la plus efficace à ce jour pour contrer ça est de surveiller le motif temporel des paquets (selon la charge de la machine, les paquets sont envoyés plus ou moins fluidement) et retrouver ce motif ailleurs dans le réseau. Tu comprend bien que cette attaque est inexploitable à grande échelle.


Sans compter que si ça devenait exploitable, on rajouterait de l'aléa de routage...

----------


## fitfat

Voir gaspiller de la bande-passante pour balancer en même temps de faux paquets destinés à perturber le motif temporelle (comme le propose Waste). Mais bon, on en est pas encore à ce point la.

----------


## Wobak

Je vous invite à participer à l'orwellothon :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=35990

----------


## Halpern

> Tu ne guelerais pas  si on te demandait de mettre un micro dans ton telephone et une webcam gouvernementale dans ton salon ?


Bien sûr que si, mais ce n'était pas mon propos. Je rappelais juste que pour le téléphone il a eu des abus et que je ne vois ce qui empêcherait que ça recommence pour les ordinateurs avec le texte actuel. Déjà à l'époque, une mise sur écoute nécessitait la décision d'un juge; seulement voilà, on sait aujourd'hui que l'exécutif s'est allègrement assis sur cette règle (tu imagines Mitterand en train de justifier l'écoute du mari de Carole Bouquet à un juge ? Moi pas). 




> J'ai pas envie de m'étendre sur les détails, mais j'ai déjà eu la démonstration que c'est 1) légal, 2) déjà utilisé et 3) attaquable si excès.


Rha, c'est bien dommage que tu ne puisses en dire plus car ça amène à se poser des questions; en effet, si c'est d'ors-et-déjà légal, pourquoi ils se donnent la peine de présenter un nouveau texte ? Vu l'opacité de ce système, comment peut-on se rendre compte d'un "excès" ?

----------


## exarkun

Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus sur hadopi et son cahier des clauses il y a une page consacré à ce sujet sur numerama avec deux documents à découvrir ici.





> Il est toutefois laissé aux candidats la possibilité de proposer un autre calendrier, le CCTP précisant que "_les offres seront appréciées au regard de la proximité du calendrier proposé par rapport au calendrier cible_". Pas d'inquiétude sur les moyens ; ce que le ministère veut, le ministère peut y mettre l'argent qu'il faut. "*Il n'y a pas de montant minimum ni maximum au présent marché*", prévient en effet le CCAP. Ca n'est donc pas à qui proposera le moins cher, mais à qui s'engagera à aller le plus vite.





> Le ministère demande aux prestataires le maximum de souplesse et *la possibilité de paramétrer les outils pour s'adapter aux précisions qui seront faites par les décrets*


Hadopi sera un outil qui pourra s'adapter en fonction des besoins, on pourrait imaginer que les vpn soit interdit pour les particuliers.

----------


## Neo_13

> Hadopi sera un outil qui pourra s'adapter en fonction des besoins, on pourrait imaginer que les vpn soit interdit pour les particuliers.


Non, on ne peut pas l'imaginer, et quand bien même, obfuscation en vpn over https.

Je rappelle qu'on peut surfer UNIQUEMENT en utilisant le ping... Alors des protocoles plus complets et utilisables comme le https, Facile.

Tiens, d'ailleurs surf anonyme via ping, je ne pense pas qu'il faudra de grosses adaptations des système de tunnel ping pour passer à des trames chiffrées (dans la zone data de la trame icmp).

Ya aussi http over DNS qui peut marcher... Rebelote en chiffrant la zone data facultative.

----------


## Neo_13

> Rha, c'est bien dommage que tu ne puisses en dire plus car ça amène à se poser des questions; en effet, si c'est d'ors-et-déjà légal, pourquoi ils se donnent la peine de présenter un nouveau texte ? Vu l'opacité de ce système, comment peut-on se rendre compte d'un "excès" ?


Ben on a bien fait une loi dite "sur l'inceste" pour pénaliser les viols par le père. Comme si les viols n'étaient pas DEJA interdits.

Ici, l'enjeu est de dire : si les micros y sont déjà (mouchards, trojans, vers,...) pourquoi m'emerderais-je à demander l'accord à un juge. Dans la vraie vie, les infos obtenues par des méthodes illégales sont illégales et ne peuvent donc être retenues contre toi. Si un juge (d'instruction) a donné son accord, c'est plus illégal.
Actuellement, c'est à transposer au numérique : si un juge donne son accord, on pirate ta machine et on écoute. Sauf que là, si ya pas de juge qui a donné son accord et que, oh hasard oh espoir oh technologie ennemie ou pas, "quelqu'un" (pas besoin de préciser ou de prouver... Elle est pas belle la vie ?) a déjà hacké ton paycay, ben je peux écouter et me servir des preuves contre toi.
Mais s'ils doivent rentrer chez toi, c'est toujours illégal si c'est sans juge (par contre, ils ont pas besoin de te prévenir hein...), peu importe que ce soit les antipédophiles, la DCSI, la DGSE ou ... En fait, la DGSE, c'est illégal tout le temps, ils ont pas à bosser sur le territoire, si ma mémoire est bonne...

Après si tu trouves les infos ou des preuves, tu portes l'affaire au grand jour... Façon Vergès.

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

Ça me ferait bien chier de payer un abonnement à quoi que ce soit (un vpn en l'occurrence)pour télécharger des trucs illégalement en toute sérénité.

----------


## Neo_13

> Ça me ferait bien chier de payer un abonnement à quoi que ce soit (un vpn en l'occurrence)pour télécharger des trucs illégalement en toute sérénité.


1) T'as qu'à pas faire de DL illégaux.
2) Le problème d'HADOPI, c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin que ce soit illégal pour être emmerdé.

----------


## SAYA

> 2) Le problème d'HADOPI, c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin que ce soit illégal pour être emmerdé.


Ce qui me choque le plus c'est qu'ils se servent de la "vraie" ciminalité pour justifier leur loi : voilà entre autre ce que je viens de lire sur le Nouvel OBs

"Sous le contrôle des magistrats, pour la "criminalité la plus grave, dont le terrorisme", les enquêteurs pourront capter à distance "les données informatiques telles qu'elles s'affichent sur l'écran de l'utilisateur", une "sorte de transposition à l'informatique des écoutes téléphoniques", selon l'Intérieur.
Concernant la cybercriminalité, la Loppsi introduit le "blocage des sites et contenus pédopornographiques" par les fournisseurs d'accès, après que l'Intérieur leur aura communiqué leur existence".

Ou alors je suis complètement débile et je ne comprends rien à rien ou c'est bien une intrusion dans la vie privée (et à mon avis ils se servent de la pédophilie - entre autre - pour justifier leur loi parce qu'ils savent pertinemment que la majorité de leurs concitoyens verraient avec bonheur que ces "malades" soient mis hors circuit, comptant de ce fait sur une vigilance amoindrie de ce qui est en train de s'installer, et de ce fait ils installent le "moyen légal" (selon eux) d'aller visiter ton pc !!! C'est intolérable, tout simplement)... 
Ah au fait ! Si j'ai bonne mémoire Nik avait pas protesté parce que son SMS avait été divulgué ? Y aura-t-il deux poids de mesure, pourquoi s'insurge-t-il après tout le citoyen lamba qui aime lire Voici a le droit de connaître les relations du Président NON  ::huh::  Ah mais vous me direz c'est pas pareil. Si mon courrier est aussi privé que le sien :B):

----------


## Neo_13

> Ce qui me choque le plus c'est qu'ils se servent de la "vraie" ciminalité pour justifier leur loi : voilà entre autre ce que je viens de lire sur le Nouvel OBs
> 
> "Sous le contrôle des magistrats, pour la "criminalité la plus grave, dont le terrorisme", les enquêteurs pourront capter à distance "les données informatiques telles qu'elles s'affichent sur l'écran de l'utilisateur", une "sorte de transposition à l'informatique des écoutes téléphoniques", selon l'Intérieur.
> Concernant la cybercriminalité, la Loppsi introduit le "blocage des sites et contenus pédopornographiques" par les fournisseurs d'accès, après que l'Intérieur leur aura communiqué leur existence".
> 
> Ou alors je suis complètement débile et je ne comprends rien à rien ou c'est bien une intrusion dans la vie privée (et à mon avis ils se servent de la pédophilie - entre autre - pour justifier leur loi parce qu'ils savent pertinemment que la majorité de leurs concitoyens verraient avec bonheur que ces "malades" soient mis hors circuit, comptant de ce fait sur une vigilance amoindrie de ce qui est en train de s'installer, et de ce fait ils installent le "moyen légal" (selon eux) d'aller visiter ton pc !!! C'est intolérable, tout simplement)... 
> Ah au fait ! Si j'ai bonne mémoire Nik avait pas protesté parce que son SMS avait été divulgué ? Y aura-t-il deux poids de mesure, pourquoi s'insurge-t-il après tout le citoyen lamba qui aime lire Voici a le droit de connaître les relations du Président NON  Ah mais vous me direz c'est pas pareil. Si mon courrier est aussi privé que le sien


Moi, ça ne me choque pas DU TOUT... Les mots importants sont : "Sous le contrôle des magistrats". Dès lors, rien à dire, c'est juste une transposition légale. La vie privée dans une enquête criminelle, elle ne s'applique pas trop.

----------


## SAYA

> Moi, ça ne me choque pas DU TOUT... Les mots importants sont : "Sous le contrôle des magistrats". Dès lors, rien à dire, c'est juste une transposition légale. La vie privée dans une enquête criminelle, elle ne s'applique pas trop.


Oui là tu as raison, mon exemple n'était pas idéal ; mais ce que je crains c'est que pour le reste, ils n'aient pas recours à un Magistrat pour "rentrer" chez toi à propos des Dl (et d'ailleurs comment imaginer vu le nombre d'internautes que ce soit réalisable à une aussi grande échelle) et qu'ils se servent de ce paravent pour jeter de la poudre aux yeux et amener à un relâchement de la vigilance.

----------


## Neo_13

Depuis l'origine, l'opposition PRINCIPALE à HADOPI c'est l'absence de juge de l'instruction.

Et dans LOPSSI2, s'ils se rendent compte qu'un mouchard est déjà installé (par exemple edonkey, pour fixer les esprits, ou n'importe quel autre trojan) ils veulent s'abstenir de controle judiciaire et pouvoir quand même utiliser les preuves.

----------


## gwenladar

> Moi, ça ne me choque pas DU TOUT... Les mots importants sont : "Sous le contrôle des magistrats". Dès lors, rien à dire, c'est juste une transposition légale. La vie privée dans une enquête criminelle, elle ne s'applique pas trop.


Oui Neo sous le controle de magistrats... Les membres d Hadopi c es pas des magistrats? A ben si. C est pas une garanti d impartialite

En fait voici un truc un peu tordu:

- D apres le projet de loi publié, les ecoutes et installations de mouchard se feront sous controle du juge d instruction.
- Cool c ets la position la plus impartiale qui soit.
- Ah mais attendez une minute, le juge d instruction, c est pas celui qui va disparaitre? Avec ses prerogatives reportés au procureur de la republique? Ah ben si. (Rappel , le procureur de la republique depends lui du ministere...)
- Du coup pour placer sous ecoute pour presomption de quelque chose de grave, l admistration demandera l autorisation de ... Ben la meme administration.

Il est pas  "trop fort" ce projet de loi?

Evidement, on peut toujours etre paranoiaque et penser que les conditions de "mises sur ecoute" pourront etre elargies plus tard, par decret....

EDIT: pur etre clair, j ai pris l'exemple de Hadopi pour les magistrats parce que c ets le plus parlant et le plus frappant en ce moment, c'etait juste pour preciser que magistrat ne veux pas dire hors des structures d influences gouvernementales.

----------


## olih

> Oui Neo sous le controle de magistrats... Les membres d Hadopi c es pas des magistrats? A ben si. C est pas une garanti d impartialite
> 
> En fait voici un truc un peu tordu:
> 
> - D apres le projet de loi publié, les ecoutes et installations de mouchard se feront sous controle du juge d instruction.
> - Cool c ets la position la plus impartiale qui soit.
> - Ah mais attendez une minute, le juge d instruction, c est pas celui qui va disparaitre? Avec ses prerogatives reportés au procureur de la republique? Ah ben si. (Rappel , le procureur de la republique depends lui du ministere...)
> - Du coup pour placer sous ecoute pour presomption de quelque chose de grave, l admistration demandera l autorisation de ... Ben la meme administration.
> 
> ...


Oula HADOPI = administatif, c'est pas le système judiciaire.

----------


## Neo_13

Si, les membres d'hadopi sont des magistrats, mais ils n'ont pas la charge de l'instruction. Parce que qui dit instruction dit mise en examen... Et c'est la porte ouverte aux droits de la défense, tu n'y penses pas. Pourquoi pas un avocat tant qu'on y est ?

Pour la disparition du juge d'instruction, c'est pas fait encore. Mais c'est effectivement la suite du programme.

Je m'auto C/C de FB :



> Quand le président est un intime des principaux groupes de presse et de médias fr, et contrôle une partie des autres (ORTF is back), contrôle l'assemblée, le sénat, le conseil constitutionnel, les ministères et cherche à remplacer des juges d'instruction indépendants par des procureur qu'il nommerait (rappel, au US, le modèle implique des élections des procureurs)...


Mais les français l'ont élu en sachant tout ça... (sauf le passage sur les juges d'instruction). On a les élus qu'on mérite.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Concernant la cybercriminalité, la Loppsi introduit le "blocage des sites et contenus pédopornographiques" par les fournisseurs d'accès, après que l'Intérieur leur aura communiqué leur existence".


OK, fin des sites pédophiles en France, personne ne s'en plaindra.

Au prix d'un accès à internet censuré par le gouvernement, qui pourra choisir ce qui est bon ou trop dangereux pour le peuple ? A quoi bon hurler contre les atteintes aux droits de l'homme de la Chine, quand Hu Jintao pourra peut-être, un de ces jours, échanger ses petits tips de filtrage avec nos ministres ?

Pédophilie, terrorisme, ensuite ? Violence (ça crée de l'insécurité), sexe (ça déstabilise les ados), altermondialisme (c'est pas bon pour l'image de la France), téléchargement de Cindy Sanders (c'est pas bon)?

(si jamais, c'est pas dirigé contre SAYA, mon message est un peu aggressif)

----------


## SAYA

[



> (si jamais, c'est pas dirigé contre SAYA, mon message est un peu aggressif)


Pas de souci. Je comprends que tu sois en colère. Rien ne justifie bien sûr la moindre censure car c'est la porte ouverte à TOUS les excès. Là je suis bien d'accord avec toi et c'est bien contre ça que je m'insurge en disant qu'ils essayent de légitimer leurs lois par ce que les gens considèreront nécessairement comme un bienfait à la société (je parle de la mise hors circuit des pédophiles)

----------


## Neo_13

> [
> 
> 
> Pas de souci. Je comprends que tu sois en colère. Rien ne justifie bien sûr la moindre censure car c'est la porte ouverte à TOUS les excès. Là je suis bien d'accord avec toi et c'est bien contre ça que je m'insurge en disant qu'ils essayent de légitimer leurs lois par ce que les gens considèreront nécessairement comme un bienfait à la société (je parle de la mise hors circuit des pédophiles)


Vous vous souvenez quand je parlais de sophismes ?

Et bien, conclure que si on bloque les sites pédophiles, on arrête la pédophilie en est un. Courant en plus. Et admis, les doigts dans le nez.

Ca marche aussi pour "si les gens ne peuvent plus télécharger, ils achèteront". C'est au moins aussi con, mais bon, ça touche moins l'émotivité des gens, du coup, ça passe un peu moins bien.

----------


## SAYA

> Vous vous souvenez quand je parlais de sophismes ?
> 
> Et bien, conclure que si on bloque les sites pédophiles, on arrête la pédophilie en est un. Courant en plus. Et admis, les doigts dans le nez.
> 
> Ca marche aussi pour "si les gens ne peuvent plus télécharger, ils achèteront". C'est au moins aussi con, mais bon, ça touche moins l'émotivité des gens, du coup, ça passe un peu moins bien.



Absolument d'accord, et c'est parce qu'ils nous prennent pour des ... "débiles" (pour rester polie) et qu'ils pensent qu'on va gober que ça me fiche encore plus hors de moi. :B):

----------

